# New Herd Sire!!!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Well today we went out to get our new herd sire. He is a Full Blooded boer and he is only about 10 months old. He has some good goats on his fathers side including MCR Grand Slam, and MCR Slam Dunk, and MCR Extraordinary Measures. I'm really excited to see how he grows out and what kinds of kids he'll throw next year!! Well here he is 'A Frame'. So what do you guys think of him?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oooh...I like him! :drool:


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you! I do too!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice stocky boy!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice looking buck!  (I critiqued him before )


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Nice looking buck!  (I critiqued him before )


Tank you it was a lot of good information to work with


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like him a lot.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like him he looks really good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice,


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey! He's not black-headed!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> Hey! He's not black-headed!!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Nope haha, but I do have one and eight does so there will be some black kids.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What a nice chunky buck! Ilove his classic head too...what great breed character.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea, he is huge!!! He is my first registered goat so I'm super excited.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm not knowledgeable enough to give any kind of critiquing, but I am in LOVE with his chest and head! Good looking guy to me!!


----------

